# Tips for Female Rider Requested



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Off to a good start. In 2nd part of the video your knees were more bent, keep working on that. Try to keep your shoulders in line with the board. A good drill to do is to ride with hands together, first in front, then in back and practice bending knees.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah a lot of people start out riding with that almost straight up and down pose... Work on really bending the knees, they're your suspension for handling rougher terrain and if they're fully extended all the time you'll have trouble absorbing bumps.

One thing that may help is increasing the forward lean angle of the bindings highbacks. It can help force you to bend your knees until you're used to doing it naturally.

Otherwise, keep practising! It looks like you're having fun so just keep it up...


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

lookin good, nice n smooth


----------



## Kauila (Jan 7, 2011)

Tips for female riders? Tell 'em yer ugly, like Mixie does (although I'm sure she's not)...that'll keep them creepers away. Sorry, couldn't resist 

Anyway...Lots of good advice already given. Looking smooth, keep practicing and having fun


----------



## Olex (Feb 20, 2013)

I could never ride with straight legs. I always felt like I would fall any moment.
But riding with bent knees is killing my quads within 2 hours.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Olex said:


> I could never ride with straight legs. I always felt like I would fall any moment.
> But riding with bent knees is killing my quads within 2 hours.


That's what it's like at first, and then your quads get in shape quick! By the end of the season I can do 3-4 days in a row of hard riding without much quad pain. First couple days of the season I can hardly walk! lol


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Lamps said:


> Off to a good start. In 2nd part of the video your knees were more bent, keep working on that. Try to keep your shoulders in line with the board. A good drill to do is to ride with hands together, first in front, then in back and practice bending knees.


Totally agree with Lamps here.

1. Align your upper body with your board as much as possible. Holding your hands in front or back is an excellent tactic to improve shoulder alignment. Another tactic is to hold on to the bottom of your jacket at your sides while riding, for the same effect.

2. Yes, flex your knees. As Poutanen points out, it will improve your ability to adapt to changing terrain. The run you were on looked like a very smooth groomer. When you get into chop/crud, a static body position will have you bouncing around and falling.

3. It looks like you're ready for steeper terrain. This run looked like a walk in the park on a snowboard. The tips we have all mentioned will become evident on more challenging slopes.

Keep up the good work!:eusa_clap:


----------



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

What resort and run is this at?


----------



## rambob (Mar 5, 2011)

Dont turn .............................. so much


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

as others have noted...you got a bit of an invisible bf going along...close the shoulders parallel with the board you are rotated a bit open

perhaps a couple of drills doing the same or similar run but 

swing your arms back and forth...like when ur walking but exaggerate the swing of your arms and see the resulting of how that effects your board....and then do it and not swing your arms and notice what happens.

try to squat and compress into a small snowball, rest your forearms on your quads/thighs...go as low as you can...cruise around like that with those smooth mellow turns that u were doing and then do it but stand as tall as you can...notice what happens between the two positions

you look pretty smooth and comfortable....now push youself out of your comfort zone....start trying to mob around with others who are better...ride up...like in tennis play up


----------



## gstboy (May 1, 2012)

firstx1017 said:


> What resort and run is this at?


Looks like Mammoth Mountain.


----------



## edlo (Jan 24, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> as others have noted...you got a bit of an invisible bf going along...close the shoulders parallel with the board you are rotated a bit open
> 
> you look pretty smooth and comfortable....now push youself out of your comfort zone....start trying to mob around with others who are better...ride up...like in tennis play up


Yes, they seem closed on heel side but more open when riding toe side. Maybe need to turn the neck more? Also noticed the heel to toe side turn uses a lot of upper body twist. 

On the steeper runs , you go across the mountain more, but the there isn't enough speed to turn, it is like turning a boat or jet ski that is turned off, what are trips for getting the board from going across the mountain to pointed down the mountain to transition from toe to heel side without forcing it and smashing the back of the head down the hill? She's riding an arbor push, meant for intermediate to advance, does that mean it needs to go fast to turn? Would a rocker be easier at slower speeds?



Olex said:


> I could never ride with straight legs. I always felt like I would fall any moment.
> But riding with bent knees is killing my quads within 2 hours.


There is a spot where you can see she started to catch toe side but managed to save a face plant, yes it is a lazy bad habit.



GreyDragon said:


> Totally agree with Lamps here.
> 
> 3. It looks like you're ready for steeper terrain. This run looked like a walk in the park on a snowboard. The tips we have all mentioned will become evident on more challenging slopes.
> 
> Keep up the good work!:eusa_clap:


Went steeper when no one else was around.








firstx1017 said:


> What resort and run is this at?


It is a secret resort that no one knows about as you can see in the video, I want to keep it that way. 



JK These were as Mammoth, California, various runs 1st video was probably something off chair 9 then all across the upper mountain. Chair 9 , 5 , Coyote, Chair 12, I don't know for sure. 

Second video I was just out of the Gondola shooting her go down Cornice, but I know you can't even see her, she looks like an ant. It is a groomed black, but it is more of a blue when it snows or is groomed. If it gets icy, it is a black. The second part might be Scotty's.

Gear whore question: does the video indicate some new equipment like a new rocker Arbor Swoon would be beneficial ?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

eldo, just grab your pant leg with that rear/trailing hand and keep it there...or perhaps just hold your hands together in front by your belly button. Ur doing fine, on the steeper vid, really bend and sink in you knees and then up your rythym and start more bounce rythym to your crusing...thus you can tighten up your turns, go faster and more straight line down that wonder full wid open slope. Ur doing great, just about ready to start mobbing and ripping...its there just start attacking.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

try to shorten and shorten the traversing part until its gone, in the pow downweight slightly thru the turn, as it completes, upweight and switch edges...you will end up going much more fall-line that way, but the pow will keep your speed in check (if you want it to)...more dynamic knees in general....looks good though, now get a bit more...angry, lol, try some primal screaming before and during the run


----------

